

Informal Chicago Meetup - bmaier

A couple people interested in starting, running, or growing companies are gonna get together Thursday (and hopefully many Thursdays after this) for a bit of discussion from 5-7pm or so at Noble Tree Coffee Company (2444 N. Clark http://www.yelp.com/biz/noble-tree-coffee-chicago ) here in Chicago.<p>No pressure, no pitches, nothing as formal as TechCocktail or ChicagoBeta.  We're just interested in meeting people working on cool stuff and partaking in some of noble tree's delicious offerings.<p>The idea being more to meet people and make friends in the community than to get business deals done and what not. Should be a good way to relax after work.  Anyone is welcome to stop by and come and go as you please, we'll be up on the top floor.
======
rawhookupz
Sounds like a cool idea. I'd like to meet some hackers out in Chicago.

------
rrival
in - how will I recognize you guys

~~~
bmaier
I believe we have the whole top floor to ourselves. I think Phil Tadros of
metroproper might stop by (if you know what he looks like) since it is his
shop. Other than that, we'll probably be taking up the space towards the the
front of the top floor, its not very big up there so we should be pretty easy
to spot.

